# Squats in Europe :)



## Sam and Laura (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey,

We're hitching through Europe, at the moment in the south of France (Sounds lovely don't it?), tis' pretty chilly (we're up in the mountains)....Not sure how long we can stay here though.
Does anyone know or have any contacts of squats in Western Europe? France or Germany I think are our best bets...We want to do away with the rest of the winter (So just Feb), be in one place for a bit so I can do some busking and get us on the road again for spring...

Dope, let us know....our email is [email protected]


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 7, 2012)

Go south.
I have heard from lots of people that Granada is one of the best places to busk in Europe, especially in the winter. plus its not freezing. I just came back to northern France from the center of Germany, and if thats the last snow I hitch through this year, I will be happy.


----------



## godfrey (Jan 7, 2012)

spain is the place to be. try to couchsurf if ur badly stuck!


----------



## Sam and Laura (Jan 8, 2012)

Just found out we have got four days, snowed eight inches last night!
Spain would be cool, neither of us speak the language though.
Thanks for your replies guys, once again anyone with any contacts let me know......


----------



## godfrey (Jan 8, 2012)

where bouts are ye guys now? I might be able to sort ye out... r u squatting, couchsurfing or in a hostel?


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me know your plans. I have been traveling in western Europe for 2.5 years, and have contacts all over. I am not just gonna go about handing all of them out to anyone though. I would sort of recommend against anyone else being so free in handing out contacts as well. Its nice to share, but you only have 3 posts on here, and just asking for squats in Europe is a huge question. Send me a pm if you like.
Spain is not so great for hitching, or couch surfing for that matter. You will for sure figure it out, but people dont seem to like to just share so much do there. I was living in Granada for 8 months last year, and we had probably half of the couchsurfers in the area. they all told us that all of their hosts were foreign (not spanish)
the language will be difficult too, as they dont seem to like speaking english too much.
Anyways, drop me a pm, give me some idea of who you are, and where you are going, and I will help here I can.


----------



## Sam and Laura (Jan 9, 2012)

PMS sent, thanks guys


----------

